# Centre Parcs and dogs



## Guest (Dec 31, 2017)

Has anyone gone to Centre Parcs and taken their dog?. We're looking into going this year, to Whinfell Forest in particular. I just wondered if it was good for dogs etc. Also how did you find booking?. I'm trying to book for this year and every time I search it's saying no availability which doesn't happen if I search without dogs.. Do only certain parks allow dogs?.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

I didn't know they allowed dogs at all.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2017)

Yeah they allow you to choose the option so they must. I'm guessing the dogs have to be on a lead when walked though due to the wildlife? I could be wrong.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

We have (Mr F has a huge family and it's ideal for family reunions). The rules on dogs were pretty much as you would expect - always on lead, clean up after them, not allowed in some places. Maybe they only permit dogs in some chalets and these are all booked up? Have you tried a different date; just to see if it works?


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Here's a thread from 2012: https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/anybody-been-to-centerparcs-with-their-dogs.215984/

And a page of tripadvisor links with reviews: https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=d...9i60l2j0l3.12287j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2017)

Seems to have the same issue with booking as me. I've checked a few different dates. It would be much easier if they would just give me a list of dates available. I'm not going to manually search every week.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

This happened to me as well couldn't book anywhere! We tend to go in dog friendly cottages which are much easier to book.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

I've looked into taking my dogs to Center Parcs, specifically Whinfell Forest. They have a few ( very few ) accommodations that are dog friendly, they get booked up very quickly. What put me off was that you can't take the dogs into any of the restaurants , Sports Halls or other meeting places so they would spend a fair bit of time alone in the chalet. Mine would hate it and not settle well at all. Great for walks though , definitely on lead. Also with the Alabama Rot about there are signs warning about walking in the woodland areas, that put me off too. 
If I go to Center Parcs the dogs go in kennels.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2017)

Well I can't seem to get anywhere with booking so maybe that's a sign after reading other posts in this thread.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2017)

They do allow dogs but the dog friendly accomidations do get booked up fast. We tried booking one so we could take Buddy but they were booked up.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2017)

By the way, don’t recomnend the outdoor rapids aka canyon ride, it is awful.


----------



## Boxerluver30 (Jun 14, 2017)

They do allow dogs however I wouldn't say they are truly dog friendly there tbh. Only certain chalets allow dogs and yeah you are limited as to where you can take the dog whilst there. Personally I would rather book a dog friendly cottage and check out the local area to see how dog friendly it is. When we go on holiday with Samson we like to take him with us obviously, not just leave him in the cottage whilst we go out.


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

I've been going to Centre Parcs for 20 + years & the last time we went (before adopting Mylo), my Aunty's lab came with us. Only certain villas allow dogs. I'm not too sure if they're allowed to be left on their own. The cleaners will not come in if you have a dog. They have to be on lead at all times unless you take them to one of a very few small exercise areas that are only about 6m x 6m. They are not allowed in any of the public areas but are allowed to walk through the village square (on lead). We have never been back since we've had Mylo as it's too restrictive.


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

Centre Parcs is my ideal of utter hell, but I did consider it one year as the kids were keen to go. When I looked into it dogs weren't allowed at all so they must have changed their rules. We ended up in a static caravan on a holiday park in Cumbria instead *shudder* - never again :Hilarious


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

Moobli said:


> Centre Parcs is my ideal of utter hell, but I did consider it one year as the kids were keen to go. When I looked into it dogs weren't allowed at all so they must have changed their rules. We ended up in a static caravan on a holiday park in Cumbria instead *shudder* - never again :Hilarious


Mine too now! Stick me in the middle of nowhere & I'm happy!


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

fernlady said:


> Mine too now! Stick me in the middle of nowhere & I'm happy!


Aye, me too


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Moobli said:


> Centre Parcs is my ideal of utter hell, but I did consider it one year as the kids were keen to go. :Hilarious


Under normal circumstances I agree - but I have to say it works really well for large gatherings. We had around 70 family members spread across 3 generations, and had used hotels in the past; so having the individual lodges for a little privacy, peace and quiet in a place that wasn't just a hotel bedroom was a lifesaver!


----------



## jamat (Jun 3, 2015)

We looked at booking a few years ago but not only did we feel the charge quite steep £65 for Alfie there were a limited number of chalets available.

Most of the restaurants on site didn't allow dogs so unless it was a nice day you'd be sat out in the cold....we were looking at Easter so not the best weather to be eating outside.

In the end we rented s dog friendly cottage in the area with a secure garden that allowed Alfie to run around as in centre parks he would have had to be on the lead each time we left the chalet


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Boxerluver30 said:


> They do allow dogs however I wouldn't say they are truly dog friendly there tbh. Only certain chalets allow dogs and yeah you are limited as to where you can take the dog whilst there. Personally I would rather book a dog friendly cottage and check out the local area to see how dog friendly it is. When we go on holiday with Samson we like to take him with us obviously, not just leave him in the cottage whilst we go out.


Was going to say this. I went to Sherwood Forest without dogs on a college trip and wouldn't go back there with or without dogs.


----------



## diefenbaker (Jan 15, 2011)

I've taken Dief to Center Parcs both in the UK and abroad on several occasions. The annoying parts are not being able to take them inside anywhere. The "exercise" areas are a joke. And you can't leave them alone in the chalet. But if you want/need to go there for other reasons you can work around these restrictions and still have a good time.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2018)

I've emailed to ask if they have any availability but if not I won't be too disheartened lol. Just like the idea of being in the middle of the forest and being able to take Star for long walks without getting too lost lol. I'm looking into cottages now but thanks for all the info guys. @fernlady suggested a beautiful place in different thread but it's already booked for the year sadly.


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

spamvicious said:


> I've emailed to ask if they have any availability but if not I won't be too disheartened lol. Just like the idea of being in the middle of the forest and being able to take Star for long walks without getting too lost lol. I'm looking into cottages now but thanks for all the info guys. @fernlady suggested a beautiful place in different thread but it's already booked for the year sadly.


@spamvicious which one was it?


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

fernlady said:


> @spamvicious which one was it?


Scrap that! I've just read the post! Fell View have a FB page & a web site. Worth joining their page as Jane (the owner) will post cancellations if she has any. It's worth contacting her anyway, I did before booking.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2018)

fernlady said:


> Scrap that! I've just read the post! Fell View have a FB page & a web site. Worth joining their page as Jane (the owner) will post cancellations if she has any. It's worth contacting her anyway, I did before booking.


I've messaged them thanks. I also contacted Centre Parcs and they said you have to book 6-12 months in advanced and the only week they had is when I was doing something lol.


----------

